# Buying a salvage radio?



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

What should I expect with a MyGig-based radio? Is there a special wiring harness? I wouldn't think so, but what do I know. I know enough that I need to get a unit with a high speed bus. If it doesn't come with a GPS antenna, that's not a huge deal, right? Or are they highly specialized?


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

It should all be plug and play. 
A GPS radio will require its own antenna. 
I think there are 2 versions of the LCD screen radio: with and without GPS. 

Hands free phone will work if your old radio has the same capability. 
I believe that if it does not, there is some harness (i guess for the mic.) that can be added. 

Others, please amend info if I am wrong.


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

Thanks. 

I pulled the trigger on a RHB 430N on eBay for 950-ish and a separate auction on a matched GPS antenna for $50. If all goes well, that's a $750 savings off new auction items ($1250 off MSRP). Of course, there's the chance that this will all go horriblly for me.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm interested in hearing how this worked out especially if you didn't have uconnect before. I'd like to try the same thing and my Routan SE doesn't have bluetooth, but I'm hoping it will if get an RER since according to http://mofv.com/mygig/ the RER has uconnect built in.


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

The radio isn't due in until Monday, so I probably won't get to it until next weekend. 

My factory radio has UConnect. From what I've read, it's a separate module which sits up under the driver's side dash. If I understand things correctly, the RHB head units have UConnect built into them. So, I think I've got a little studying to do. 

The RHB I bought came out of a 2011 Dodge RAM. So, I think it's lights will be blue instead of red (unless I go ripping the unit apart trying to change out the lighting color -- which I know I'm not going to do). Also, it'll likely say "Dodge" on bootup and have same logos on home screen. Anybody know how to change those? 

[Edit to add: the RHB does not have its own built-in UConnect functionality -- it relies on external module]


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, I purchased an RER salvage navigation radio (that came out a 2009 VW Routan) along with a microphone kit on ebay, we'll see how it goes. If I can't get it to work I'm debating on whether to spend the $250 on the lockpick/allgig to get to work or spend the money to have it programmed (the last time I had programming done it cost $120 for the rear DVD system and $85 for the second key). I'll repost once I get everything working


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

*Update*

I've installed the RHB 430N and it went fairly well. 

Upon first boot, it showed a Dodge Ram logo on bootup but then showed a VW grill on the home screen. On subsequent bootup, it showed a VW graphics on the bootup screen as well.

My issues streaming Bluetooth audio persists, showing the problem is in the UConnect module and not the head unit. I'll have to visit the dealer to see if they can update or replace the UConnect module.

I had purchased a GPS antenna, but it was the wrong type. Aparrently the RHB uses a combo Sirius/GPS antenna, and I wasn't planning on that. So, no GPS reception at the moment.

I goofed up and damaged the retaining clip on the AM/FM antenna. Duct tape to the rescue there.

I was wrong about the color of the accent lighting on his unit, pulled from a Dodge Ram... It's not blue, but rather a mint green. :facepalm:

Time to go hunt down the proper GPS antenna.


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

I'm having the hardest time finding the proper antenna. The combination Sirius and GPS antenna referred to as "SDARS/Navigation Antenna" in installation documentation, but I can't find anyone who sells these antennas. Can anyone help me? From what I can tell, it's not a traditional puck-style antenna, but instead has a short pigtail antenna that comes out of a base.

This is driving me insane. I had purchase an antenna I thought would work (billed as a Mopar combo antenna for 2004-2010, but I just get Sirius reception but no GPS reception). 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

What does the back of your radio look like, can you post a pic? Also post a pic of the labels on it. What color connectors are on the back? I have looked on Ebay and have seen 2 different "backs" with different connectors. Also what year is your whip, 2010 or 2011? In 2010's there is a separate GPS antenna that mounts under the dash.

Did you for sure get the RHB? Lower right corner, cause the RBZ does not have GPS. 

I have not seen a van or truck with a pigtail antenna they all have the same on that is on my 2010. What did your radio come from?

Here's some info on SDARS:
From what I gather the SDARS is for XM signal and Sirius Signal, while it does mention the GPS signaling I'm not sure how Chrysler does it. GM's have the pigtail antennas on them for sure.
http://www.thinkwireless.com/SDARSpaper.pdf


On the big white label What is the P0XXXXXXXX part number, that will help in determining what the radio is from, hopefully, or whether it's high or low speed. 

I think this is the doc your looking for, now you just need to track down the antenna, perhaps a Jeep dealer(the directions are for a Jeep) can get that from the instructions part#. RIGHT HERE!

And, you'll need to post pics with that antenna on there cause that's just cool looking!


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

My Routan is 2011 SE.

The RHB radio is a high speed bus unit from a Dodge Ram 1500. And yes, I'm sure it is the RHB, it says that in the lower-right and I can interact with the the Garmin interface and everything (just no GPS satellite reception).

The back of the unit has just two antenna connections. The white AM/FM antenna, and the yellow antenna which needs a special combined Sirius/GPS antenna. It does not have the blue FARKA GPS antenna connector.

Here's a link to an auction (not my auction) that shows what the back looks like:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-12-Dodge...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item53ecec1bcb&vxp=mtr

I know what all the grey harness connectors are for (general, uconnect, RSE), but what is that white molex connector for? I'll have to look into that. (Edit: it looks to be for a backup camera -- which requires dealer activation (or bypass it with a lockpick))

I bought this antenna off of eBay thinking it may be what I needed, but it was not:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300672529788&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123

This gave me Sirius reception, but no GPS reception. It has the yellow lead that fits just fine, and is for 2004-2010 vehicles. Even though the Routan is 2011, I figured that since it didn't move to the next gen like the T&C/Caravan did, that this would be fine. Maybe 2011 is the year they started using the combined antenna, and that is why it said 2004-2010 for this antenna I purchased.

I have seen plenty of installation instructions for the RHB radio that show how to install this antenna (for many different Chrysler vehicles), but in none of those does it give any kind of part or assembly number. And only after I bought this wrong antenna did I see the diagram of what the antenna should look like (as seen in the Jeep Grand Cherokee PDF you posted).

Is the RHB radio an option in the Routans? Does anybody here have a 2011+ Routan with a RHB? If so, what does your antenna look like?


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

Some sites say this is the part number: 5064910AA. Some sellers say it is satellite radio, while other say it is satellite/gps antenna. This is just the basic looking antenna though. I'd hate to buy a third antenna to find it too does not work.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, here's my update. We have a 2009 Routan SE that had an REQ radio in it (no uConnect, no RSE). I bought the single monitor RSE kit (for about $750) and installed it myself, but had to have it activated at a mechanic ($120).

I found a RER (with Nav) on ebay as a pull from another 2009 Routan (for $524). Also purchased a microphone kit (Part #7B0-051-434-A on ebay for $41), hoping the Bluetooth/uConnect would just work without needing programming.

So the good news is yes! The uConnect just works, no additional programming needed. the RSE (VES) system works with the single DVD in the head unit (no additional programming) - but we are going to miss having a six DVD changer - I'm still considering getting the second DVD in the dash but I'm worried that one will need more programming.

My phone paired no problem, radio came up with out a problem.

The only issue right now is I can't test the GPS yet as I need a new GPS antenna (I thought I could use one from a different radio I have, but it's a different connector, so I just ordered one on ebay, it'll take a few weeks to show up).

But since everything else in the radio works (shows the last map that was up), I'm thinking NAV shouldn't be a problem either.

Now the question is do I get a Lockpick/ALLGIG and a rear/backup camera and the second DVD.


(I've also already done the center console upgrade) - debating on getting the power harness to hook up the power in that one too.

Too much to spend money on!

But the good news is Routan has been great so far (I bought this as used with 24k miles on it from Hertz, so I think they worked out all the problems for me - no oil usage/problems in 3k miles so far).


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

MikeF74 said:


> Some sites say this is the part number: 5064910AA. Some sellers say it is satellite radio, while other say it is satellite/gps antenna. This is just the basic looking antenna though. I'd hate to buy a third antenna to find it too does not work.


Good news, this antenna did the trick!! I have great reception under the dash, so I'll probably just skip the external mounting.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

The RER has a separate GPS and SDARS antenna. I bought one of each off ebay with connectors that matched the colors on the RER. The connector end is called "Fakra", and the GPS connector is blue, the SDARS is yellow, and the regular antenna is white.

Found a gps antenna with a blue fakra connector and a satellite antenna with a yellow fakra connector, each for about $12 on ebay.

Installed them today, and they seem to be working. GPS works fine and picked up 6 satellites. I'm assuming the SDARS works but I haven't subscribed yet. Is there a way to check without a subscription?


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

One other quick note, the radio I bought was last in Wisconsin, and we're in California. It took a good 3 to 4 minutes after powering up with the GPS antenna attached before the radio figured out it was no longer in Wisconsin. So be patient, and it will eventually figure it out.

Tim



LaurensDad said:


> The RER has a separate GPS and SDARS antenna. I bought one of each off ebay with connectors that matched the colors on the RER. The connector end is called "Fakra", and the GPS connector is blue, the SDARS is yellow, and the regular antenna is white.
> 
> Found a gps antenna with a blue fakra connector and a satellite antenna with a yellow fakra connector, each for about $12 on ebay.
> 
> Installed them today, and they seem to be working. GPS works fine and picked up 6 satellites. I'm assuming the SDARS works but I haven't subscribed yet. Is there a way to check without a subscription?


----------

